# Varmints Inc. Blackout



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Heres a little 2 reed diaphragm I threw together last year specificly for high pitched bird sounds. Kinda clean high pitches, not raspy stuff. Thin black latex over green, framed in black tape. Not sure Ill offer these for sale yet though.

Heres a quickie sound sample, couple slightly different pitches etc.

Mark


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds good to me Mark !


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Sounds good. Kudos.

:hunter:


----------

